# GeekVape Blitzen RTA



## Carnival (26/1/18)

*Today I present, my review of the GeekVape Blitzen RTA*

_*Lets get started…



*_
Packaging is a nice clean, simple black and orange box. Everything was securely in place when I opened it.
_*


Appearance
*_
I have the Blitzen RTA in stainless steel. You can clearly see your juice levels through the glass, and I love how shiny this RTA is! The name “Blitzen” as well as the logo (both in black) can be seen along the mid cap of the RTA.

The Blitzen comes with an 810 goon style drip tip, and I really love the look of this one. I would say it’s a rather striking salmon colour.
_*


*_
This RTA is 24mm in diameter, and 36mm in height (with the 2ml glass in) from the top of the drip tip to the base. It has honeycomb style side airflow. There are 16 air holes in total on each side.

The GeekVape Blitzen RTA comes in a variety of different colours – gun metal, rainbow, stainless steel, blue, and black.
_*


What you get in the box:
*_
GeekVape Blitzen RTA

810 goon style drip tip

A second 810 drip tip

510 drip tip

5ml Bubble glass (extension piece to increase e-liquid capacity)

Extra 2ml glass
_*
And finally…



*_
A bag that contains: an extender, a chimney key, lots of o-rings, extra screws, a tri-tool, and a 510 drip tip adapter.
_*
Here’s a closer look at the bubble glass and the extender:




Here’s a closer look at the chimney key:



*_
If you want to increase the e-liquid capacity of this RTA from 2ml to 5ml, you unscrew the top cap, then you place this chimney key in each side of the e-liquid filling holes and use it to unscrew the chimney. Remove the glass, screw the extender onto the mid cap and then install the bubble glass (don’t forget your o-rings!). You now have a 5ml RTA.
_*



Taking the RTA apart to install the bubble glass
*_
I did struggle a bit to get the chimney off for the first time, but I managed to unscrew it using the chimney key. Once the chimney was off, the rest was easy. I put in the bubble glass and reassembled the RTA.
_*

Here’s a photo with the bubble glass installed (I really like the look of this glass):




Now, on to the build deck!




It is a simple. postless 18mm deck that allows for both single and dual coil builds. I decided to do a single coil build. I had no problems installing my coil – building is nice and easy with this deck!



Here’s a photo of the coil I put in (SS 316L Flatwire, 6 wraps, 0.3ohms, 3mm):


*

I vaped this RTA on my Smok T-Priv 220W.


*So how does it vape??*

Beautifully!
_
I have to say it is the smoothest vape I’ve experienced yet. The airflow is silky smooth, I love it! It’s also a very quiet RTA. Flavour is really good.. I put in BumbleBee’s Machete juice. Cloud production is good as well. I wasn’t sure what to expect when I received this RTA, but I’m honestly impressed with the GeekVape Blitzen.
_*


Performance – Airflow & Wattage
*_
I’ll say it again – airflow is silky smooth on this RTA! I vaped it from 28W through to 50W testing the airflow – tight draw, half open, and fully open. This RTA produced some nice cloud production! More importantly for me, I really liked the flavour. Personally, I liked it best with quite a tight draw.
_*



And finally… does it leak??
*_
I’m thrilled to be able to say no! Not at all. Which of course means I am happy to continue using the GeekVape Blitzen.
_*

Would I recommend this RTA?
*_
Yes, absolutely!

_____________________________________________________
You can purchase the GeekVape Blitzen RTA from Heaven Gifts​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/1/18)

Great job @Carnival , thorough and not once did I drift off (which is quite a monumental feet for me)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/18)

Great, succinct review. Thank you.


----------



## vicTor (26/1/18)

Carnival said:


> *Today I present, my review of the GeekVape Blitzen RTA*
> 
> _*Lets get started…
> 
> ...



aaahh man, I am so jealous, badly want this rta, just want to say, great review @Carnival 

keep em comin !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/18)

Carnival said:


> *Today I present, my review of the GeekVape Blitzen RTA*
> 
> _*Lets get started…
> 
> ...



Great Review @Carnival , Sweet and short with just the right amount of info so it doesn't look like you waffling just to fill up 2 pages.
Keep em coming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (27/1/18)

Nice pics and great review.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

Awesome review @Carnival ! Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rayyan (29/1/18)

Would love a comparison review Blitzen vs Bravo


----------



## Daniel (29/1/18)

Rayyan said:


> Would love a comparison review Blitzen vs Bravo



I think Craig from SV did some comparison on his last live stream .... in short flavour on both top , Bravo more noisier but more 'juicy' vape apparently.

Blitzen's airflow a lot smoother IMO with the Aromamizer type airflow .... hopefully I'm getting mine middle Feb then will do a video review ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayyan (29/1/18)

Thanks pal looking forward to it


----------



## vicTor (31/1/18)

hi @Carnival 

how has the Blitzen been treating you, just wondering if you can give any more feedback since the initial impressions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (31/1/18)

@vicTor I've still had no leaking with this RTA. Still a very smooth vape, really enjoyable.

I have tried a spaced coil (6 wraps) and dual contact coils (6 wraps) with SS 316L wire, I think I like the contact coils a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/1/18)

Carnival said:


> @vicTor I've still had no leaking with this RTA. Still a very smooth vape, really enjoyable.
> 
> I have tried a spaced coil (6 wraps) and dual contact coils (6 wraps) with SS 316L wire, I think I like the contact coils a bit more.



thanks for the feedback @Carnival 

appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/2/18)

Carnival said:


> *Today I present, my review of the GeekVape Blitzen RTA*
> 
> _*Lets get started…
> 
> ...


Good job! I'll be looking into this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/2/18)

Had my eye on this one for a while now.

I wonder how it will compare with the new Kylin mini RTA thats finally popping up everywhere in terms of the restricted vaping that I got use to.


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

Good review and writeup @Carnival 
Great pics
Thanks for the efforts !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/2/18)

this is my next one as i cant find a ammit. and no leaking is a plus and oranja orings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> this is my next one as i cant find a ammit. and no leaking is a plus and oranja orings



I also want to get one, need a dual coil RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (6/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> this is my next one as i cant find a ammit. and no leaking is a plus and oranja orings



Bazinga!

https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/geekvape-ammit-rta

https://vapeshop.co.za/Geek-Vape-Ammit-RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Bazinga!
> 
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/geekvape-ammit-rta


for r20 more i can get a blitzen might be time for a new style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (6/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> for r20 more i can get a blitzen might be time for a new style


Must say, the Blitzen does look smokin' hot.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Must say, the Blitzen does look smokin' hot.


o yes cant wait for pay day to get one hope they will have stock of the black one on Thursday


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/4/18)

Great review! Thank you!
Any members that can please advise on how the Blitzen compares to the Ammit (dual coil) or Kylin? Especially with regards to airflow.


----------



## Hakhan (29/5/18)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great review! Thank you!
> Any members that can please advise on how the Blitzen compares to the Ammit (dual coil) or Kylin? Especially with regards to airflow.


Blitzen airflow is much smoother and has better flavour. 
i followed SMM review and had much better flavour. He favours a much higher build but centred. most of the other reviewers built lower and pushed the coils closer to the airflow. i got muted flavour with building like this. 
what was common was not stuffing the wicking slots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

Nice write up!

Seems Geekvape makes some good rta's.


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Nice write up!
> 
> Seems Geekvape makes some good rta's.


They do. Still enjoying your Zeus Dual @RainstormZA?


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> They do. Still enjoying your Zeus Dual @RainstormZA?


Yes!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

